# Opinions please



## Sawyer4me (Jul 25, 2009)

Okay these are not the greatest pics ever, but I would really appreciate opinions. One is of Sawyer's self stack, the other actually stacked. Personally I really like his self stack better. When I stack him he seems to lose his angles in the rear.


----------



## Sawyer4me (Jul 25, 2009)

I forgot to mention please ignore the fact that his coat needs to be cleaned up.

Thanks.


----------



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

How old is he?

I love his freestack and he looks to have a very nice and solid topline. Nice rear too. (I won't say much more than that though as I am new and learning)


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

I like that freestack better, too, but you need to take it inside on level ground to see why he's losing the angles when you stack him. He shouldn't, so it might be the ground he's on.


----------



## K9-Design (Jan 18, 2009)

Very pretty! If I had to pick out anything I think he is either a little long in body or a little short on leg -- or both. Also his transition from neck to shoulders is a bit abrupt, would like to see a smoother transition. Other than that, pretty nice boy!!


----------



## HiTideGoldens (Dec 29, 2009)

With the caveat that I'm also in the learning process, I agree about the freestack looking so much better!


----------



## NuttinButGoldens (Jan 10, 2009)

He's a Red-Head. He looks great to me either way


----------



## SunGold (Feb 27, 2007)

I would also like to see a better transition from neck into shoulders. Can you stack him in front of a mirror? That always helps me figure out where things look best.


----------



## K9-Design (Jan 18, 2009)

Oh -- and be sure to wear the same outfit with male judges!!


----------



## HiTideGoldens (Dec 29, 2009)

K9-Design said:


> Oh -- and be sure to wear the same outfit with male judges!!


I almost said the same thing! LOL Can't hurt, right?


----------



## Sawyer4me (Jul 25, 2009)

Sawyer is 15 months old. To funny I was really hoping no one would notice the girls. My boss usually chats with me a little more on the days I wear that dress!


----------

